# توضيح حول ملف الريليه



## MYK1971 (3 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء من الزملاء الاختصاصيين توضيح الفرق بين الريليه التي تتغذى بالتيار المستمر والتي تتغذى بالتيار المتناوب ، من حيث البنية. فإني لا أعرف لماذا لا نستطيع استعمال واحدة بدلاً من الأخرى ؟ 
طالما أن كلا وشيعتي التغذية عبارة عن ملف ( سلك ملفوف حول عازل )


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 أبريل 2009)

من قال هذا؟
المسألة لا تعدو الفرق بين ريلاى 5 فولت وآخر 24 فولت و كلاهما مستمر وقد احتجت يوما ما ريلاى للعمل على جهد غير تقليدى وغير متوفر ووجدت الحل فى استخدام ريلاى 220 متردد و تغذيته ب الجهد المستمر المناسب والذى تصادف أن كان ما أردت و كانت التجربة ناجحة تماما
الجذب المطلوب لتحريك تلامسات الريلاى هو مجال مغناطيسى يقاس a * t أى تيار × عدد لفات ولو توفر هذا التيار سيؤدى الريلاى عمله

فقط هناك نقطة يجب ملاحظتها أن الريلاى الكبير الحجم وهو عادة 220 متردد يتميز بكبر الحجم أى زمن استجابته كبير و يستطيع أن يتعامل مع 220 متردد أو جهد آخر أقل و مناسب للأوم ومستمر لكن الريلاى الصغير المستخدم مع البوردات أحيانا يكون زمن استجابته سريع جدا فيتذبذب مع صعود الموجة وهبوطها أى يوصل و يفصل 100 مرة فى الثانية مثل الجرس القديم للباب أو كلاكس السيارة و قبل توافر ترانزيستورات ذات قدرات مناسبة كانت تستخدم مثل هذه الأجهزة لعمل هزاز ميكانيكى لتوصيله لمحول لتشغيل مكبرات الصوت (الصمامات) على بطارية السيرة


----------



## MYK1971 (4 أبريل 2009)

شاكر جداً للمهندس القدير ماجد


----------



## شبل سوريا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم...أنا طالب في الهندسة الكهربائية..وأعمل في صيانة لوحات التحكم في محطات الموبايل ولا أزال في مرحلة التدريب...أرجو من الزملاء مشكورين توضيح طريقة فصل الريليه والؤقت وان كان ذلك يختلف حسب نوعها وشرح المخططات المرسومة عليها اذا أمكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2009)

أخى
هل تقصد فصله من بعد توصيل أم خلعه من مكانه؟ وأن كان خلعه من مكانه ، هل ريلاى على قاعدة أم ملحوم بالبوردة


----------



## شبل سوريا (17 سبتمبر 2009)

أقصد قصره اي تجاوزه بسلك short علما أن الريليه مثبت على قاعدة وغير ملحوم وياريت تعطيني فكرة عن الدخل والخرج للأنواع المختلفة من الريليه وشكرا على الأهتمام


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى
الريلاى لا دخل ولا خرج له هو كما تعلم ملف يعمل على فولت محدد قد يكون 5 أو 6 أو 12 أو 24 أو 48 مستمر أو 110 أو 220 متردد
يتحكم مجالة المغناطيسى فى مجموعة تلامسات إما بالغلق أو الفتح أو التبديل و عددها و تحملها يختلف من نوع لآخر و يكتب عليه من الخارج مواصفاته و اطرافة ليمكن استخدامه


----------



## شبل سوريا (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الأهتمام والتنبيع على تعبيري الخاطئ(دخل وخرج الريليه)..وعندي شوية استفسارات:
1-هل يوجد للريليه ملف (بوبين ) كما في الكونتاكتور يجب تهييجه بالتغذية الكهربائية حتى يسحب التلامسات ويغير وضعها 
2-أرقام التماسات الموجودة على الريليه من الخارج لا يوجد لها تطابق بالواقع أحيانا
3-أحيانا أحتاج الى قصر الريليه التي تكون أخرجت المحطة عن الخدمة ولذا أحتاج الى قصرها فترة قصيرة بينما يتم استبدالها هل طريقة القصر موجودة على الريليه من الخارج في حال كانت موجودة يرجى الشرح مع الأرفاق بالصور لو كان لنوع واحد من الريليه ختى أتمكن من فهمها وتعميمها على بقية الأنواع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شبل سوريا قال:


> شكرا على الأهتمام والتنبيع على تعبيري الخاطئ(دخل وخرج الريليه)..وعندي شوية استفسارات:
> 1-هل يوجد للريليه ملف (بوبين ) كما في الكونتاكتور يجب تهييجه بالتغذية الكهربائية حتى يسحب التلامسات ويغير وضعها


الفارق بين الريلاى والكونتاكتور أن الريلاى صنع أولا بهدف التمكن من ارسال اشارات مورس والتى تعمل بملف يحرك لاقط و بطارية لمسافات أكبر مما تعطيه دائرة واحدة، ثم تعددت الإستخدامات و عندما دعت الحاجة لتشغيل موتورات كبيرة ووحدات ذات طاقة عالية، صنعت وحدات تعمل على 48 فولت مستمر وهو قياسى فى الصناعة أو 110 /220 حسب المنطقة للتعامل مع التيار العمومى المتوفر و نظرا لأنها تستخدم كمفتاح للماكينى سنيت كونتاكتور
التركيب واحد ولكن الكونتاكتور يعمل فى تيارات أعلى و جهود أكبر فتجد وحدات تعمل فى محطات الضغط المتوسط و العالى لتوصيل و قطع التيار


> 2-أرقام التماسات الموجودة على الريليه من الخارج لا يوجد لها تطابق بالواقع أحيانا


هذا خطأ لأن الأرقام هى ما يدل المستخدم كيفية مرور التوصيلات وهو إما خطأ قراءة أو خطأ تفسير


> 3-أحيانا أحتاج الى قصر الريليه التي تكون أخرجت المحطة عن الخدمة ولذا أحتاج الى قصرها فترة قصيرة بينما يتم استبدالها هل طريقة القصر موجودة على الريليه من الخارج في حال كانت موجودة يرجى الشرح مع الأرفاق بالصور لو كان لنوع واحد من الريليه ختى أتمكن من فهمها وتعميمها على بقية الأنواع


لا ينصح بالقصر لأنه يلغى الحماية التى يوفرها الريلاى لذا لا تكتب كيف تنفذ
القصر عموما أنك تفحص الدائرة و الأطراف التى تريد عمل قصر عليها يمكنك ذلك بسلك ذو مشبكين و المسمى "فم تمساح"


----------



## شبل سوريا (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي ماجد على الأهتمام


----------

